
Pentagon to launch task force to investigate UFO sightings - maxharris
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/13/politics/pentagon-ufo-task-force/index.html
======
kfrzcode
No mention of the Defense Intelligence Agency's AATIP [0]. Interesting to see
how the UFO phenomenon is handled by the media - and Tom Delonge's involvement
has always seemed a bit suspect to me. Is this the disclosure, slowly burning
over time? Compelling ideas, but carefully managed perceptions.

At any rate this isn't new - letters, military, & Feds have kept various UFO
programs for many decades. [1] The truth, as they say, is out there.

[0]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Aerospace_Threat_Id...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Aerospace_Threat_Identification_Program)

[1]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Blue_Book](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Blue_Book)

~~~
throwaway29303
Or maybe this is our generation's Project Blue Book. Exciting, regardless.

